# Pen Photography



## lorbay (Jul 22, 2011)

I was just looking at some of the photographs in SOYP and I am in awe of the quality of the pictures that people are showing. Now what would be really nice if one of you that take these amazing photo’s would do an online work shop. Any thoughts.??
 
Lin.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Jul 22, 2011)

LIke this maybe?

http://content.penturners.org/library/techniques/pen_photography.pdf

AK


----------



## Atherton Pens (Jul 22, 2011)

Following is one of the easiest (and best) descriptions of "how to".  Just can't get much easier than this.  Thanks to Jonathon for sharing.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=83019


----------

